# Babies in Chicago



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I have about 18 babies to home, they are all hoodeds brown and gray etc.

Please email me at [email protected] if interested.

Born April 30th, will be three weeks this wednesday!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

They're ready to rehome if anyones interested!

773 543 2778

[email protected]


----------

